# Xserver1.5 with Hal and evdev - og dansk keyboard[solved]

## scaramanga

Jeg har lige opgraderet til Xserver-1.5, og konfigurerer hal og evdev......mit keyboard og min mus fungerer fint, med hjælp fra KDE, idet jeg har måttet sætte KDEs instillinger til dansk keyboard, for at få æ ø og å.

Min Xserver er tilsyneladende ikke korrekt sat op, da jeg i min X log her;

```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.3

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: always reports core events

(**) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: Found 13 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: Found keys

(II) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: Configuring as mouse

(II) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

(**) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4,

EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech BT

Mini-Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

(**) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: always reports core events

(**) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: Found keys

(II) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech BT

Mini-Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 8 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10,

EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type:

MOUSE)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024_60"

```

Hvor jeg ser der står "us" for keyboard layout, på trods af min 10-11x-input.fdi som er;

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 

<deviceinfo version="0.2"> 

<device> 

    <!-- Mouse configuration --> 

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse"> 

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge> 

    </match> 

    <!-- Keyboard configuration -->

 <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbRules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           kbd otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">pc104</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">dk</merge>

<!--

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbVariant" 

type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbOptions" type="string"></merge>

-->

    </match> 

  </device> 

</deviceinfo>  

```

hvor dk burde være korrekt angivet i

```
 

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">dk</merge>

```

Jeg har prøvet med da istedetfor, men det giver samme resultat.

Nogen tips?Last edited by scaramanga on Wed Apr 29, 2009 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kallamej

Följande fungerade för mig även om jag gått tillbaka till att använda xorg.conf helt och hållet då jag inte fick min seriella mus att fungera med hal.

```
<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">se</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------

## scaramanga

Hej Kallemej,

Jeg brugte din kode, med ændringen

```

<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">dk</merge> 

```

og nu fungerer det !. Mange tak.

----------

